# help with genetics, please:)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have this gorgeuous new male, but i don't know what he could make with med girls, i just don't get mouse genetics, though i understand gerbils genes perfectly :roll:

Anyway these are the mice 

*THE MALE:*

Mice Galaxy's Sismofyt
Dad: Bluepoint siamese satincarrier
Mom: PEW satin
Colour: Himalayan satin









*THE FEMALES:*

R8ttors Coco
Dad: ?
Mom: ?
Colour: Chocolate fox









Mice Galaxy's Gobi
Dad: siamese sealpoint LH SA Abyssiniancarrier
Mom: chocolate fox LH SA abyssinnian
Colour: Burmese(?) berkshire LH SA Abyssiniancarrier









Mice Galaxy's Icon
Dad: siamese sealpoint LH SA Abyssiniancarrier
Mom: chocolate fox LH SA abyssinnian
Colour: Burmese(?) fox LH SA Abyssiniancarrier









What colours and markings etc. can Sismofyt make with these 3 girls?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sismofyt - aa dd c(h)c(h) sasa x Coco - aat or atat bb c(ch)c(ch) =
Either 100% Burmese Fox or 50% Burmese Fox and 50% Burmese Self. All babies carry blue and chocolate and satin.

Sismofyt - aa dd c(h)c(h) sasa x Gobi aat or atat c(h)c(ch) sasa =
Either 50% Burmese Fox and 50% Siamese Fox or 25% Burmese Fox, 25% Siamese Fox, 25% Burmese Self and 25% Siamese Self. All of them would be satin, all will carry longhair.

Sismofyt - aa dd c(h)c(h) sasa x Icon aa c(h)c(ch) sasa =
50% Burmese and 50% Siamese. All of them would be satin, all will carry longhair. I don't know much about the berkshire marking, so I don't know if any other the babies will be marked.

I think Sismofyt looks like a himalayan rather than a blue point siamese though, and a PEW parent (cc) and Himi (c(ch)) parent can only make more PEWs and Himis, not siamese. If that is the case, the litter with just burmese in would also have sepia and the litters with siamese in would also have sepia and himis.

Hope this helps you!

Sarah xxx

Edited to correct spelling.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SarahY said:


> Sismofyt - aa dd c(h)c(h) sasa x Coco - aat or atat bb c(ch)c(ch) =
> Either 100% Burmese Fox or 50% Burmese Fox and 50% Burmese Self. All babies carry blue and chocolate and satin.
> 
> Sismofyt - aa dd c(h)c(h) sasa x Gobi aat or atat c(h)c(ch) sasa =
> ...


Thank you very much 

Sismofyt is Himalayan, his dad is the bluepoint siamese  I wrote the parents colours before my mice colours


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh yeah... sorry! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SarahY said:


> Oh yeah... sorry!
> 
> Sarah xxx


Does that change the outcome or is it the same :?:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Basically the same, just add sepia in the litter with just burmese, and sepia and himis in the litters with siamese.

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SarahY said:


> Basically the same, just add sepia in the litter with just burmese, and sepia and himis in the litters with siamese.
> 
> Sarah xxx


Great - thanks again :mrgreen:


----------

